# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Nhà giá Rẻ Bình chánh HCM

## mnkcg1421

Bán nha giá rẻ ngã ba tân kim, bình chánh(Hp:0907892495)
 01 trệt, 01 lầu
 01 phòng khách, 01 phòng thờ ,03 phòng ngủ, 02tolet.
 diện tích :4x12,7m, đương 3m.
 đương 3m
 giá 500tr, sổ chung , bao giấy tờ.

Hp:0907892495

----------

